# Black Colouring on the tongue- Please Help



## GretaIncoll98 (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I've recently got two Hermann's tortoises , and I've recently realised they've developed a black colouring on their tongue, they both have healthy diets and only one treat of a little lettuce or cucumber, I'm worried and I'm really needing help thanks,
Greta xox


----------



## Natalie Jean (May 13, 2014)

Once, my hermanns had a browny black tongue one morning and it freaked me a little (again she has a great diet) .... Once she had eaten again it cleaned off (thank goodness) and it's not happened again yet.....


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2014)

The tortoise might have been eating poop.


----------



## GretaIncoll98 (May 13, 2014)

it appears and goes and reappears again, and unless I missed a few I don't think they have been eating their poop xxx


----------



## DeanS (May 13, 2014)

They're probably mixed with Chow Chows


----------

